
React component to embed pens from Codepen.io - puneethshetty
https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-codepen-embed
======
puneethshetty
Blog post on the same [http://puneethshetty.in/blog/publishing-my-first-npm-
package](http://puneethshetty.in/blog/publishing-my-first-npm-package)

